# Locked up the brakes from 65-0 today



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

man i love these michelins. I did a 20 or 30 foot slide to avoid a semi that stalled in the middle of a turn.

you should have seen the smoke.

65-0 in less than half an interstate overpass (2 lanes each way)

great brakes.

oh yeah i downshifted from D-3-2-1 that helped too

very impressive going 65-0 in about 100 feet


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

how high was the pucker factor?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *man i love these michelins. I did a 20 or 30 foot slide to avoid a semi that stalled in the middle of a turn.
> 
> you should have seen the smoke.
> 
> ...


Your registry doesn't say what kind of Michelins you have. 
Mine are PILOT MXM4. Real quiet and smooth.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *how high was the pucker factor? *


For Sure, do you use depends


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *man i love these michelins. I did a 20 or 30 foot slide to avoid a semi that stalled in the middle of a turn.
> 
> you should have seen the smoke.
> 
> ...


Now do you have flat spots on the tires? Someone on the "other" forum did after heavy breaking.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Locked up the brakes from 65-0 today*



Ratwayne said:


> *Now do you have flat spots on the tires? Someone on the "other" forum did after heavy breaking. *


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*Puccker factor*

i was puckered.

michelin pilot sport a/s's

nope i rotated tires immediately afterwards and the tires still look brand new, no vibrations or anything.

all is well

was just a bad 5 seconds or so thats all

man there was a ton of smoke.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Glad you're OK.... funny how those near misses make you think about stuff differently (for at least 15 seconds)


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puccker factor*



3.5SE Auto said:


> *i was puckered.
> 
> michelin pilot sport a/s's
> 
> ...


Goog info. Hope mine hold up as well as yours.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

you got luck then - i locked up the firestones on my rx-7 to avoid a deer (which i hit anyway) and toasted a brand new set - only 2K on them. the fronts had huge flat spots.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Locked up the brakes from 65-0 today*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Your registry doesn't say what kind of Michelins you have.
> Mine are PILOT MXM4. Real quiet and smooth. *


 Sure there not MXV4's never herd of a M rated tire?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Locked up the brakes from 65-0 today*



Hardcore said:


> *Sure there not MXV4's never herd of a M rated tire? *


Pilot MXM4 is correct, I just looked it up again. It is H & V rated. Here's the link...

Michelin PILOT MXM4 

Cheers


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *you got luck then - i locked up the firestones on my rx-7 to avoid a deer (which i hit anyway) and toasted a brand new set - only 2K on them. the fronts had huge flat spots. *


Exactly, if the breaking was as hard as that, you are lucky you didn`t flat spot them. If the tires are smooth riding the rubber is soft.


----------

